# Vintage wire joining and terminations



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Here's a good one 









Old School Splicing


There was some talk about Western Union splices in a recent thread, something a lot of people never heard of now. I was looking for an image file I had of a poster with a bunch of old school splices illustrated, I like reading about that stuff. I'll use it in a pinch with speaker wire, low...




www.electriciantalk.com


----------

